# Do you allow you poo's on the sofa??



## Sara

Hi All,

I was just wondering how many of you allow your poo's on the sofa? I have 2 Eric and Pearl and they have been trained to a certain extent and will always ask to come up and sit on the sofa,,, they do this by sitting in front of it and putting their paw on the sofa. If I say no,,, they wonder off and fall asleep else where. If I tap the sofawith my hand they know they are allowed to jump up for a cuddle. 

The reason I ask is because they both attend a dog creche which is owned by a trainer who recently commented on my 2 jumping up on things and frowned upon me letting them on the sofa. I found it a little condesending to be honest,,, but she seems to think that now they are allowed on the sofa their behaviour will spiral out of control.

What are your thoughts on this??

Thanks
Sara


----------



## lady amanda

My dog, is one of the best behaved dogs that I know...and I allow her on the sofa....even without me granting her permission. some people believe that the sofa makes dogs think that they are at the same level as us. I personally don't want to get on the ground for a cuddle.


----------



## puppylove

Just to say that I don't allow my dogs on sofas or beds. The amount of dirt carried in on coats and feet makes it a no no for me.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

We let both of ours on, we have leather sofas, which helps, but we like having them there.

They're your dogs and your sofas, do what YOU want! Other people just have opinions that's all, you don't have to take any notice 

Ian


----------



## Tressa

It is purely a matter of your personal choice. Teddy chooses not to go on the sofa - he would much rather be on the back of our chair and resting his butt or his head on our shoulders Of course some visitors are critical of this (he doesn't do it to them of course ), but if you don't mind, it is nobody else's business. Like you, I have read all the theories, but in the end you must do what feels OK for you - in my opinion at least.


----------



## Sara

Just to clarify, before i got my poo's I had real wooden floors throughout the entire downstairs of my house and we have leather sofa's. 

We don't have the dogs up stairs where there are carpets.


----------



## flounder_1

I decided when Lolly was a puppy that there was no way I'd be able to enforce a 'no sofa' or 'no upstairs' rule with my two children adding to the fun. Our big rule is that Lolly is not allowed on the beds and that one we have stuck to.


----------



## Enneirda.

'Lo is brilliant and very well trained (her only flaw is the barking, and that's all in her head not in the training lol) and she gets on the sofa and bed whenever she wants. Which is often.  And she'll also jump on benches, crates, cars, chairs, happily climb leaning trees, ect. If it's possible for her to get onto it, she wants to. I trained her to notice things above her height from a very young age, and we both love it. It's a huge help at agility!

My thought is that your trainer is slightly nuts lol. I do not believe that getting on the sofa can cause spontaneous regression of a dogs behavior, sorry.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie is allowed on the sofa and sleeps on my bed (OMG!) She is clean and healthy and smells better than some of my previous male 'friends'. I know it is a matter of personal preference but if you have a dog in your house I cannot see the difference between walking on the carpets or sitting on the sofa. Just my opinion I probably wouldn't let a farm dog do the same thing!


----------



## lola24

Lola wouldn't have anywhere to sleep if it wasn't for the sofa and my bed!! 
The other 2 tend not to come on the furniture much but thats because they loose so much hair!!
Your dogs, your rules!!


----------



## Dexter1011

Dexter asks to come on the sofa by sitting looking at me. I used to let him up by tapping the sofa and then he would jump up and have a cuddle but gradually as he has got a lot bigger and heavier he started just jumping on it himself, one day landing on my head as I was lying down at the time with a bad back so we have decided to stop him coming up. He now sometimes sits looking at me crying and I feel bad not letting him up and miss our cuddles so normally end up sitting on the rug with him. 

I think carry on doing what you want to do who cares what other people think they probably don't have a lovely cuddly cockapoo.


----------



## mandym

Well what can i say....its a good job i have a big couch lol.All my dogs are allowed on the couch and beds but they dont run riot jumping all over them though.They are my girls and i enjoy a cuddle at night on the couch.I walk 6 of my girls at the same time and they walk beautifully on the lead and of course their sit and stay for their group pics is near perfect.They still have a bad barking habit and have their little flaws but doesnt everyone,allowing them on the couch by no means interferes with their training xxx


----------



## Janev1000

lady amanda said:


> My dog, is one of the best behaved dogs that I know...and I allow her on the sofa....even without me granting her permission. some people believe that the sofa makes dogs think that they are at the same level as us. I personally don't want to get on the ground for a cuddle.


I agree and I wouldn't want it any other way! x


----------



## wilfiboy

I love mine coming and sitting with me infact I dont like it if they get down, although like we said in another thread its often excuse to do nothing if theres a poo on your leg . Wilf will put his chin on you or on the seat to ask to get up but Mable just comes up, my sofas are leather and they will both get down when asked. Mine are sat with me now


----------



## Jedicrazy

I always said "No dogs on the sofa" when we first got Obi but he has made his way on to the sofa in the family room. It didn't help that the kids kept calling him up and in the end I gave up chucking him off. He is however NOT allowed on my golden velvet sofa in the front sitting room. This is my no kids allowed space and Obi is allowed in but has a big cushion on the floor to lie on.


----------



## colpa110

I actually pick Betty up off he floor to put her ON the sofa...she seems to prefer to be on ground level most of the time!! One beds, in beds - all the things that I said I wouldn't allow lasted approx 1 day - but I just love it!!!


----------



## Greenleys19

Hello there, it's personal preference, our two are allowed on the sofa as like mentioned we don't want to get on the floor for a cuddle. Our two snuggle up and love an evening cuddle on the sofa then often get off later as their too hot and lay on the floor. As re the dirty element I think if you groom your dogs daily and brush their feet so any loose dirt comes off, wipe their feet when they come in (if wet) which we do you'll be fine. Ours understand the command of get down very well, so when we have guests round they are often on the floor (that's the dogs not the guests;-)


----------



## MillieDog

I really don't think a dogs behaviour and whether they do or do not sit on the sofa are related.

Millie is allowed on the sofa, hubby did try to stop this by making me put her on floor when she was all of 10 weeks old. But as soon as I did, he picked her up for a cuddle and let her snuggle up to him 

He then said, definitely not on the bed, but once she had been spayed and was poorly for a good couple of days, we lifted her onto the bed. 

I guess your dog creche/trainer is going on the line of thought that a dog on the sofa has never had a days training in its life. Which lets face it is rather shallow.

Enjoy having your cockapoo on your sofa.


----------



## loobylou

I allow Charlie on the settee and wouldn't have it any other way. He has his own spot on the arm, or he is on my lap for a cuddle. The only time he is not allowed up is if someone is eating.
He sleeps in our room but is good and stays in his bed until we wake up and then he bounds up for morning kisses and cuddles


----------



## Fiver

Milo isn't allowed on the sofa and doesn't go upstairs and if he did,he wouldn't be allowed on the bed


----------



## puppylove

Hi Val, you have the same rules as me but I still love my cockapoo. I still give cuddles but it is me getting down on the floor.


----------



## emmelg

Id be disappointed if he didn't want to get on the sofa( he loves being in our company) if I'm in the kitchen cooking and nobody's in the living room then he will sit on the rug in the kitchen watching me.

The only time he's not allowed up is like others have said ( when they are eating or when he's wet)

And no beds... Yet x


----------



## francesjl

Have always let them on the sofas !! Not on beds as a general rule although they are allowed on Christmas morning when they get their pressies !


----------



## Cris

Keltie loves being on the sofa and chairs - but they are brown leather so no probs. One evening all the seats were taken and she had to sprawl on the floor - when my son got up to go to loo she dashed into his seat like a rocket - I swear she knew what she'd done. She refused to get off chair and he had to lie on floor! Dog ruling our house?, never....


----------



## jackster

Archie is allowed on my leather sofas but i have put throws on them so i can wash them if needed. He does get hot though and often ends up on the floor.


----------



## janee

I don't think its a problem as long as they will vacate the sofa / chair etc when you ask them to. My two love a comfy sofa, chair or bed( when they are allowed upstair, only when clean and dry) If they started growling at us sitting on the sofa or when they were asked to get off, then I would not let them on. we have carpets in the lounge and dinning room and we have no problem, the dogs only go in when clean and dry.


----------



## Emily+Harry

Rudi is allowed on the sofa for cuddles as long as she hasn't been mud diving in the garden but she is not allowed upstairs - there is far too much to chew upstairs - Harry's toy box would be first target  but she gets on sofa and we all get together and snuggle  xx


----------



## mum2bobs

When I got Bobs I had a firm idea in my head - no going in the furniture, no going upstairs, no sleeping on the beds.

After two sleepless nights he was sleeping on my bed, and as soon as he was big enough he was using the settee as his own private day bed! So much for having firm ideas 

Now he is a bit older he doesn't go on the settee much at all but prefers to go in his crate, and he sleeps in there during the night too.


----------



## mum2bobs

francesjl said:


> Have always let them on the sofas !! Not on beds as a general rule although they are allowed on Christmas morning when they get their pressies !


Usual cockapoo pose there


----------



## Eddie

I've been worrying about this for a couple of weeks because Eddie has gone from coming up onto a throw on the sofa where we are sitting when invited to jumping up on any sofa or chair for a nap wether we are around or not and something that all breeders and puppy manuels said was not to let them up on the furniture because they need to know where they are in the pack etc.The trouble is I like having him sitting with me for a cuddle and also he sees our two cats swanning around all over the furniture and I feel mean making him stay down on the floor. I hope I'm not creating a problem by letting him up on the furniture, as a ten month old puppy he does seem to be pushing boundaries a bit at the moment but he is far from dominant and is still a real softy.
The jumping up on the beds is my real headache , mainly because of the mess he is often in.Its very reassuring that other peoples dogs do these things without it becoming a big problem.


----------



## maplegum

Ruben is allowed on the couch and the beds. He does not shed any hair, he doesn't have an odour so I really don't mind. If he shed a ton of hair and was a smelly dog, I wouldn't allow it. I love having cuddles on the couch with him and he 'spoons' with me in bed every night.


----------



## Lolasmummy

Never...


----------



## KCsunshine

lolas mummy....omg, I could not stop laughing at that! cute.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie loves her sofa, chair and bed. Will be so interesting once Minton arrives he will not be allowed onto the bed until I am sure there will be no accidents. There is the option of a bed in my room on the floor so we shall see what happens. I have a 5ft bed cannot fit a bigger one in! I may have to move out!


----------



## zed

Jarvis is allowed on the sofa but not when he has a chew toy or wet/dirty. He has to ask by putting his paws on me. I love cuddles on the sofa but he usually gets too hot and loves to lie on the cool wooden floor :-( he occasionally has a weekend lie-in with me in my bed!

Don't take to heart what people advise, we are all different. My son slept in my bed as a young child... Extremely frowned upon amongst some... However he suffered from reflux and I used to sleep with him as a baby and took a while to get out of. I didn't care, he needed me and I was there. There is never any right or wrong way...We are only human  xx

Ps I know some humans I wouldn't allow on my sofa let alone dogs ;-) 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1hol4d
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tressa

Never mind the sofa. I bathed Teddy today and while I was clearing up the bathroom afterwards he bolted upstairs onto my bed and wriggled absolutely all over to get himself dried off - on the duvet, under the duvet... You can just imagine the state of it. On the plus side, I now have a nice clean poo, and nice clean sheets and duvet cover to get into tonight (plus, of course, a much bigger washing to do tomorrow)


----------



## janee

He saw you were busy and was just trying to help dry himself, dogs are just so helpfulllll.


----------



## ILovemyBertie

We're allowing Bertie on the sofa, but only when it has his special blanket on it.


----------



## emmelg

We ordered our new sofa yesterday, it's going to take 14 weeks before we receive it

My problem now is that the seats are made from material, (the one we have now is leather ) 

Don't really want to have a mucky looking new sofa 

Does anyone have any alternative suggestions as I don't really want Him up on the new sofa but I don't want him to feel like he's being pushed out


----------



## DB1

I'd love to be able to have Dudley on the sofa but we realised early on that he was a small pup with a big attitude so thought it would be better not to - besides he can't cuddle without biting so not very nice anyway, we bought a soft dog bed to have by the side of the sofa - he jumps in there when we settle for the eve,...then he jumps out, then he fights with it, usually takes the cushion out and has a major fight with that to show it who is boss then tries to pull it back on top of him - finally crashes in it about half an hour before we go to bed!! (then I can stroke him lots). He then happily goes into his crate to sleep for the night.


----------



## zed

How could I say no!! He had a heavy weekend  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufini

Vincent has always been allowed to sit on the sofa, which frankly is older than I am, and since his 'snip' he's been allowed to sleep on the bed!
He can be a pain in the bum, we often pull back the bed covers and fine a muddy mess! But it's all part of owning a dog in my opinion.

I wouldn't have it any other way, plus poo poo to that day care owner, Vincent is nearly always top of his training class!


----------



## Pollypiglet

Thing is do we want a Poo for company or just to take out for a walk? Hattie sleeps on my bed Minton will do once I know there won't be any accidents. I fully understand those who want their dogs to sleep elsewhere it is a personal choice and mine is on my bed and sofa!


----------

